# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور نسخة طبق الاصل من سفينة نوح

## mohamed73

خوفاً من تأثير الاحتباس الحراري على العالم، قام فنان هولندي ببناء نسخة حديثة من *سفينة نوح* أنفق عليها 1.2 مليون دولار 4.5 مليون ريال سعودي للنجاة في حالة غرق بلاده نتيجة ازدياد منسوب المياه في المحيطات والبحر. 
كان  الهولندي يوهان هويبرس قد خطرت له فكرة بناء نسخة بالحجم الحقيقي من سفينة  نوح عام 1992 حيث حلم بأن هولندا غرقت في طوفان، وبلغ طول السفينة 130  متراً وعرضها 29 متراً وارتفاعها 23 متراً، وفقاً لما ذكر موقع “أوديتي  سنترال. 
وقد انتهى يوهان من بناء السفينة عام 2005، وهي تزن ما يقارب 3 آلاف  طن ومصنوعة من خشب الصنوبر السويدي ومدعمة بالصلب ويوجد بداخلها مطعم  وداري سينما إلى جانب مجسمات بلاستيكية للحيوانات مثل الزرافات والأسود  والنمور، و*حديقة حيوان* أليفة حقيقية، وفي كل طابق في السفينة يوجد معروضات تاريخية وملابس أثرية من الشرق الأوسط وألعاب للأطفال. 
كما تحتوي السفينة على سقف مقوس يستخدم في جمع مياه الأمطار ويمكن الاستفادة منه لترييض *الحيوانات*، ويوجد بالأسفل أماكن للتفريخ. 
وقد بنى يوها نموذجاً بنصف الحجم  الحالي عام 2004 وقام بالإبحار به في قنوات المياه الهولندية، قبل أن يُتم  الحجم الأكبر، حيث تجمع السياح لمشاهدة النموذج الأصغر عند افتتاحه للعامة،  وبفضل العائد تم تمويل بناء الحجم الضخم للسفينة الذي وصل لنصف حجم سفينة  تايتانيك، وقام بمعاونته اثنان من أبنائه وبعض *الأصدقاء* حتى تمكن من إنهاء السفينة ليحقق فكرته بعد 20 عاماً.

----------


## mohamed73

*الإنتهاء من بناء سفينة نوح... صور*   الهولندى يوهان هوبيرس يضع لمساته النهائية على نسخة كاملة الحجم من *سفينة* يرى إنها شبيه *لسفينة*  نوح عليه السلام وذلك وفقاً للوصف الذي وصفه له الإنجيل، وذلك بعد عمل شاق  استغرق ثلاث سنوات و أكثر من 1.03 مليون جنيه استرلينى لبناء هذه *السفينة* الخشبية الضخمة، وهو الأن بعدما انتهى من بناء تلك *السفينة* يحلم بأن يعبر بها نهر التايمز ليلحق بدورة الألعاب الأولمبية فى بلندن. *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  
وقد توافد السياح لرؤية النموذج المصغر *للسفينة*  وذلك عندما عرضة السيد هوبيرس قبل عدة سنوات على الجمهور، ولكنه لم يلق  قبولاً كاملاً وذلك لإعتقاد البعض إنه لن يستطيع إكمال مشروع بهذه الضخامة و  إنشاء *سفينة* نوح فعلاً كما وصفها الإنجيل. 
وسيتم فتح أبواب *السفينة* للجمهور و الزيارات المتعددة بعدما إنتهى منه السيد هوبيرس يوم الإثنين القادم، وقد تم تسميه *السفينة* باسم سفينة يوهان *فيديو سفينة يوهان*  
وعلى الرغم من أن هذه *السفينة* لن تستطيع توفير المأوى لزوج من كل نوع من الحيوانات كيفما كانت *سفينة*  سيدنا نوح عليه السلام، إلا إنها تستطيع حمل 1500 شخص، ذلك بجانب  الحيوانات البلاستيكية المصنوعة بالحجم الطبيعي من الفيلة و الزراف و  الحمير الموجودة بداخل *السفينة*، بالإضافة الى الدجاجات الحية الحقيقية. *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*  *صور سفينة تشبه سفينة نوح*

----------


## bodr41

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد على مجهوداتك القيمة 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------

